# My first of hopefully many more.



## yar (Jul 22, 2013)

I melted my first button today. I would like to thank everyone who contributed their knowledge to this forum. If any new people read this take this bit of advice from me.....listen when you are asked to read,read,read and read some more. This journey started for me way back in February. I read Hoke, I read as much of the forum as I could and then I read some more. This first button took me one month to complete. Each step of the way I went back and read what the next step was to make sure I was following each step exactly as was done by the other members here. I will also preach to all the new people that patience is not a virtue but a MUST if you want to get from point a to b to c when refining. What I did today I take immense pride in, it is the fourth most beautiful thing I have created the first three being my 3 kids. 

A special thanks to Lazersteve, Joem, Geo, and Patnor for without all of your informative posts and videos I would have been lost. And to Harold thank you sir for informative post on proper washing techniques. A final thanks to Noblemetalworks who I contacted thru another forum who has answered all my questions and has shown great patience when guiding me thru a few sticky spots on my way to my first refined gold. You not only have been informative and professional when speaking with me but have also become someone that I would consider a friend.


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like you have done a great job in learning this fascinating hobby.
Now you have learned the last lesson. 
It's not easy to take a good clear picture that shows the good job you have done.

Good job and I hope you are blessed with many more of those babies.


----------



## AUH-R (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice feeling eh? Looks like you have a very clean job, well done.


----------



## manorman (Jul 23, 2013)

that is a beauty,
Mike


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 24, 2013)

It looks like the google chrome logo to me. Maybe you should sell it on ebay
for big money. 8)


----------

